# Stocking / Aquascaping Help plz - 60 gallon cube



## Laetus_in_praesens (Aug 4, 2007)

Before moving and going to grad school I did weekly aquarium maintenance / installation / setup for a LFS. Without question the best job I have ever had. Most of my experience is in salt water - so, naturally I decided to set this 2'x2'x2' Marineland aquarium up as a Tanganyikan biope tank. I have had limited success with occies, comps, and calvus. The occies breed like mad, take over the tank, and inevitably push the comp. and calvus to the mountain of kansas limestone rock work in the back.

Having said that I am interested in how more experienced Tang. hobbyists would set this tank up. How would YOU aquascaping it? What would you stock it with?

I am beginning to think that a species tank would be a more sustainable option than a community. Very interested to hear your ideas!


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Usually you can force shelldwellers into a section of the tank just habitat wise and that will work. Rock|Shells|Rock or give them a corner. If it was multies I'd say it'd be a lot easier with their lack of aggression.


----------



## dartman (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd like to see a picture of your tank. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

It's not my tank that has it set up like that. I've seen and heard quite a few like this over at shelldwellers.com . My tanks with shellies only have shells with rocks and plants separating them into three colonies. As long as you have shells only in one area they'll tend to only defend that part. What should be an effective way to keep the fish mostly separate is having a downward slope of rocks, then a little open sand and some sections of shells. `\_.. < except with more rocks.


----------



## Laetus_in_praesens (Aug 4, 2007)

this is the most recent one i have taken to date. take another one tomorrow with the new setup!

Thanks again for the help and interest! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like it looka really cool nice job :thumb:


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm jealous because it looks quite realistic. :thumb:


----------

